# Crufts - I'm so controversial



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

Yes i do love it - or at least some of it. Come on though eight hours to groom a dog for a show! I am sure if the dog could talk it wold much prefer to be out playing in the rain, snow, mud, or anything else.

Like child pageants, there is something nor right with all of it.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Haha I can see both sides...... I like controversial 
A dog should be a dog, agreed, dirty muddy etc, but many of these show dogs - do live that life away from the show ring. (According to some owners I have spoken to when previously visiting crufts) 
8 hours to groom a dog can be excessive, but many dogs, especially those used to it & high maintenance breeds, (Maltese Yorkshire terriers etc) - and enjoy the grooming and human interaction.
As for child pageants ...... A breeding ground for tantrums!! X


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

On a very basic level, I really don't like it. They're not toys to be primped and preened for our pleasure and I reckon it's a kind of institutionalisation that they don't rebel. I don't like horse racing either, for the same reasons but I'm completely ok that other people do, I suppose I just don't like it when humans feel they have domain over other animals because as a race, we are a scourge who are wreaking untold havoc upon the planet.

But hey, crack open the wine and enjoy Friday  And inspite of that I'm about to watch a recorded Crufts


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Haha fair comments mazz, and agreeable ones too.
The wine is almost finished!!! Xx


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Wine is just underway here, Neil is on standby so I'm on a solo mission  I'm also trying out a home stylee paraffin wax hand bath. It's going to end badly, I've just melted a block of wax to 85 degrees in the microwave and am cooling it on an upturned pan......disastrous Simon Weston type burns are highly likely


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

Wine is nearly finished - just felt brave enough to post that then!!


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

i believe a dog should be left to be a dog and a kid should be left to be a kid..
so i fell if they are going to have a dog show ,,have them see the dog the way it is every day.why make it look so special. .just comb it hair and presto your all ready to show OK how is that


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Be careful with that wax mazz... I'm imaging something from madam tussauds' chamber of Horror and Scream 

Dog shows... dogs that don't enjoy it don't tend to go to shows because they never win. Most dogs love to spend time with their owners and making their owners happy.... not sure I get the whole professional handler thing, but I love to see a dog and their owner really happy in the ring together.
I hate seeing dogs shown on a tight lead, held right up under their ears, I think that it spoils the outline of the dog and suggests that the handler cannot make the dog move well on a loose lead.
The Belgian Sheep dog in the Pastoral Group that wanted to snap at the judge while he examined his back end, should have been taken out of the ring. The dog was obviously stressed and unhappy.
Horse racing - I love horses and some of my happiest days as a child were at Point to Point race meets - fabulous atmosphere, plenty of mud, close up to the action with jockeys that spanned the age from 18 year olds who were scared, excited and living on their adrenalin to 50 year old slightly overweight farmers who could not give up this opportunity to be young and strong and fearless! The Ladies Open was always a highlight - listening to them swear at each other as they went over the Open Ditch - wonderful.
Not so keen on the 'proper' race meets and flat racing - it doesn't have the same community feel.
Good race horses and successful show dogs probably have great lives... the ones that worry me are those that fail and are not good enough....


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Marzi, your nostalgic descriptions could make mass murder sound appealing  I completely get it, all of it, and have come very close to enjoying some of it but in the end something jars and it just doesn't float my personal coracle.
The wax went surprisingly well, Michael Burke was not called in


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Can someone please explain to me why one would wax a hand? How hairy are your hands Mazz? I've heard of waxing legs and bikini lines, but hands??


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Ha ha! Well I have hands like Tracey's hobbit trotters  

It's a beauty treatment Fairlie, sometimes part of a luxury manicure/pedicure. I've had it as a treat a couple of times over the years and wanted to try a budget version - you oil your hands and then dip in warm wax, put on mitts and sit for half an hour (watching crufts) while the heat helps the oils absorb - good for arthritis as well, like a deep heat treatment.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Indeed - what is with this paraffin wax hand bath?? 
Do you do feet in it as well? Is it to prevent hand, foot & mouth?? (Coincidently I currently have a friend suffering from this ailment!!) 
Is it like a sheep dip???? x


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Haha - didn't see page 2 when I posted..... The results are amazing!!  x


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Ha ha! No it won't prevent hand, foot and mouth  And I wouldn't recommend it for sheep. It's just lovely, y'see I always have my hands in something at school - sand, water, gloop, water, play dough, water, flubber, water...you get the idea and they've been quite itchy and sore lately and I needed something more intense than hand cream but without the hassle and expense of a spa. Yes, it's lovely for your feet too, I'll do that next time.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Was that the "before" picture Mazz or the "after" picture? 

I need a hot wax dip for my entire body. HO has talked me into saying yes to a class reunion, dumbest idea ever.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

The very thought of a reunion makes me shudder, everyone trying to out do everyone else in the success stakes, yeuch!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

School reunions...
Not for me!!!
I am still in touch with several friend from school including my BFF
The other people I'm not I touch with for a reason!!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

The only up side is that I am googling class reunion humour and reading of some doozies. That and the fact that I'll win the best "trophy wife" contest by a mile.


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

you haven't seen any thing ,,,Both of my wives are from school how's that


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Crikey, I think one of the funny reunion stories was about you three Lumpy! Have you ever gone to a reunion with them?


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

no i heave never been to one.and i really don't care to go.my first wife ,,we divorced.and then she died about four years ago.and the wife i have now was married to my first wife's brother.so i am her kids uncle.and she is my kids aunt.
my wife now was my sister-in-law and when they got divorce then she was nothing to me .and seeing how she was my very first girl-friend back in the 50's
and we met again fell in love again and got married .and all our kids loved it for they were always close any how .so now we are one big happy family.but of course all the kids are all past 50 now but we all still get along fine ok how is that for a reunion haa Haaa


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Reunions 

But back to Crufts - Kiki and Dot enjoyed the agility


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

That's so funny Marzi!!!!! Aw, look at those intense poses


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Kiki was providing a running commentary


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ruby was just the same! 
She even barked at an advert with a dog in yesterday - I font know if the tv intrigues her or scares her...... Big lit up box where dogs cone through into the lounge!!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Poppy doesn't understand it either, she's been asleep next to us on the settee when we're watching Crufts (recorded) but managed to lift her head and grumbly growl through most of it


----------

